# Puppy cut on straight hair



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello All,

My Mia is 6 months old and has long, straight hair that is easy to maintain, but I was thinking of getting a puppy cut done on her the next time she is groomed. The only concern is that it might not look nice on her because of her hair being straight and not fluffy. Right now it is a little over 4 inches long on the body. It seems the longer it gets the straighter it gets. I am just wondering if the puppy cut will work well on straight hair. I have had issues uploading her picture, but I will eventually do so. Thanks for your time!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Honestly, I am not totally sure since I am a newbie maltese owner, BUT I think that the puppy cut works for all hair types! I know I have read on other SM threads that certain brush types work better for fluffing up the hair? Maybe if you use those it will help achieve the look you are going for. I wish I could recall now what brush types they were referring to, but I'm sure you could do a search and find some old threads. Good luck!!! I would love to see some pictures of your Mia!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava had long straight hair...but I wasn't very good at grooming, thus the broken ends at the bottom of her coat.
View attachment 96601



Than we went to a modified cut so she could wear clothes
View attachment 96602




Then we went all the way short. And kept the ears and tail longer.
View attachment 96603


Try a shorter cut, and then experiment, I'm sure you'll find just the right cut eventually. Also, I'd say to take a picture to the groomer with you if you find a cut that you like.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you mean silky instead of straight? Most maltese have straight hair.

Milo had a silky long coat(pretty much on the ground) and is now in a puppy cut and it looks great!


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks to you all for replying. Ava and Milo are so beautiful....among my favorites here on the SM site. 

Mia's hair feels silky and really soft. There is always a part down the center of her back and her hair lies to each side. That is really what made me question how a puppy cut would look on her. Her hair was more fluffy until it started growing out longer. I read some old postings that said that they can go through several changes in texture before the adult hair grows in. Although I want to see it grow to the floor, I am seeing all of these beautiful puppy cuts that your babies have and it's making me want to try one on Mia. Next time she goes to be groomer, I will have to take some examples.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If it's cut short enough on the body, it will stand up all over and as it grows it'll start to part naturally and lay down again....then it's time for a haircut again :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Love these puppy cuts on ya'll's babies!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

more spam ?


----------

